# Workhorse Products Offers Powerhouse 2608 Quartz Conveyor Dryer



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Workhorse Powerhouse 2608 quartz conveyor dryer offers a wide 26-inch (66 cm) belt designed to allow for maximum production. It features Flash Phase, which at the flip of a switch speeds production by raising garment and ink temperatures quickly in the first heat zone. The remaining heat zone is controlled by a digital temperature controller. 

This dryer’s medium-wave IR elements transmit heat more quickly than conventional ceramic panels and turbo air knives turn IR heat into gentle convection for curing bulky items such as fleece and jackets. Heated air recovery draws preheated air from beneath the belt and returns it to the oven for energy efficiency. 

Adjustable oven doors help retain the oven’s temperature. A removable oven hood provides convenient access for cleaning. Four-point belt tracking makes it easy to set up the dryer and extends its belt life. There also are optional add-on in and out feeds to make garment loading and unloading easier. 

The dimensions of the 2608 are (L x W x H): 96" (244 cm) x 48”(122 cm) x 32" (81 cm), and it 
can dry approximately 200 to 300 garments per hour. The oven length is 48 inches long. 

Workhorse Products offers a full range of manual and automatic screen printing equipment. It specializes in startup packages as well as training and on-going education for beginners and veterans. Workhorse has distributors throughout the United States, Canada, Turkey, England, Belgium, Peru, Panama, Venezuela, Columbia, Costa Rica, Guatemala and China. For more information or the distributor nearest you, visit the website at www.workhorseproducts.com; email to [email protected], or call (800) 778-8779 option #1 sal


----------

